
How to Make the Most Out of Pull Requests - rbanffy
https://dev.to/kylegalbraith/how-to-make-the-most-out-of-pull-requests-90
======
fulldecent
This article could be more clear in showing who it is addressed to.

"How to Make the Most Out of Pull Requests -- a guide for project maintainers"
or "How to Make the Most Out of Pull Requests -- so that your contributions
get accepeted"

